# suture ligation of varicose vein



## koatsj (May 16, 2012)

My surgeon had a patient referred to him for a bleeding varicose vein that was sutured but was still bleeding from the suture site. My doctor removed the previous suture and then ligated more thoroughly the bleeding varicose vein in the office. I looked at CPT 37785 but am not sure if there is another code out there to use instead.


----------

